
Most of us are wrong about how the world has changed (especially the pessimists) - mpweiher
https://ourworldindata.org/wrong-about-the-world
======
ggm
Experiential effect? Most of visible debate in western ASCII media is people
who feel net visible economic downturn and ignore the huge material
improvement in emerging economies?

I've been lucky enough to travel worldwide for work, for the last twenty
years. I think things are getting better and my experiential sense is fed by
global homogeneous materialism. You can get a better flat white coffee in
Kathmandu than in Quebec City.

